# The Dawkins Delusion



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2007)

This parody is so good I thought I'd put it in the Defending the Faith forum. Talk about answering a fool according to his folly:

[video=youtube;QERyh9YYEis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QERyh9YYEis[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 17, 2007)

That was hilarious! That guy sounds just like Dawkins!

Comedic Genius!


----------

